# Can sacrifice rekindle a relationship?



## quartz (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi folks

Over time owing to circumstances or human nature in general one may become disgruntled with their partner. One may even go the extent of finding their partner repulsive. The reasons for the repulsion are a seperate topic altoghether but what I'd like to put forward to the forum is whether most people are dissatisfied in their relationship because they aren't receiving what they desire. Examples would be of a sex drive mis match, a personality clash (especially in an arranged or introduced marriage),arguments that have left an indelible mark on the emotions. When both parties feel that they aren't getting what they wanted out of the relationship then there seems to be "check mate" scenario where it is very difficult to get along blissfully.

If one is in that situation would a sacrifice of some kind win their partner over? Examples would be visiting places or people just entirely to keep your partner happy. Changes in routine purely to please the other half even if it means forsaking one's own pleasures temporarily.

What are your views on this?

Many thanks.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

In India there is the saying: "Lose the argument and win the man".

Sometimes it's good to get off one's "high horse".
But you need to give specifics. Especially if it's posted in *this* section


----------



## lbell629 (May 10, 2010)

I don't know if sacrifice will win over the other person as much as it might change your view on what is really important. A good book on this topic is called Sacred Marriage by Gary Thomas.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Sacrifice is too close to martyrdom for my taste. 

I also don't believe in compromise. 

I do believe in negotiation. In negotiating, you may or may not do something you prefer not to do, such as visit with people you don't want to visit with, but you do it to also ensure that you will have something you want, such as your partner's continued happiness, or if they will in turn do something for you that they may not prefer to do.


----------



## cb45 (Oct 2, 2009)

obviously it might, or it might not.

it all depends on the S.O. u r thinkin of sacrificing for. 
are they cognizant of it being a "sac" in the first place?
do they value such things, e.g., the sacrifice made for all
the world by Jesus?
what kinda person are they, charitable or selfish?

if not the above, then yer chances r slim to none.


----------



## Sad_in_NY (Jun 23, 2010)

No lie - when I first read this I thought about animal sacrifices - like voodoo. Maybe I am watching too much True Blood! 

I absolutely think there are "sacrifices" to make in any relationship. And I put faith in that those around me will do the same for me.


----------

